# Lounge > Forum Games >  >  What's the last thing you put in your mouth??

## Sagan

Beer...

----------


## Sagan

Wasabi Whew! Best thing for nasal allergies  :Tongue:

----------


## nothing

Water

----------


## Otherside

Brioche

----------


## Sagan

BLT  ::):

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Water...how exciting.

----------


## Koalafan

cinnamon pretzel bites

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Iced coffee  ::D:

----------


## Koalafan

> Iced coffee



Iced coffee is too delicious!  ::blush::

----------


## Blushy

Cookie

----------


## GunnyHighway

Coffee. Lots of it. Triple triple large coffee at 11PM because who needs sleep!?


I'm going slightly nuts if you can't tell.

----------


## Monowheat

Coffee... I'm addicted.

----------


## SmileyFace

water

----------


## GunnyHighway

^Aye. It's bloody hot outside, and work isn't too happy when I come in drunk.  :XD:  Water it is!

----------


## SmileyFace

> ^Aye. It's bloody hot outside, and work isn't too happy when I come in drunk.  Water it is!



Yeah it's hot here as well. A bit humid too.

----------


## Keddy

Umm... you guys seriously don't wanna know.
Just kidding xD

Coffee  :Coffee:

----------


## Blushy

I feel like this thread is a trick.
You're trying to get us to confess our naughty secrets!

----------


## GunnyHighway

Oh you two.

Everybody was thinking *that* when coming into this thread, but so far we've been pretty okay at being adults. Somehow.

----------


## Arcadia

Toothbrush and water.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Homemade seafood chowder  ::D:

----------


## Sagan

Yeah I realized how it sounded after posting the title. Could have read "what was the last thing you ate" or "what was the last thing you consumed" Eh

----------


## Kirsebaer

Greek yogurt

----------


## Sagan

Ramen  ::s:

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Peanuts

----------


## Harpuia

Water

----------


## Chloe

chocolate

why is it that when i saw this i immediately though who is going to be brave enough to put something rude on here haha (sorry immature xD)

----------


## Kirsebaer

a Lexapro pill + water

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Wine  :Evil Banana:

----------


## Monowheat

Maple pecan pastry.

----------


## sociallydiseased

A cigarette. ;-;

----------


## L

my thumb

----------


## Sagan

REALLY cheap crappy beer :/ bleh

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My fingernails! I can limit the chewing to one hand, but to cut it out altogether right now is asking too much of me.

----------


## Harpuia

Chicken

----------


## Sagan

Again with the cheap ass, High alco % beer. I may regret later postings! er

----------


## GunnyHighway

I know my people make some amazing sausages, and the best dessert ever, queijadas de nata. (They're basically custard tarts. If you've never had them, stop what you're doing and run to the nearest Portuguese bakery.) I have never had Portuguese jam though. Turns out we make that pretty damn well.  ::

----------


## Sagan

More cheap beer again.... ugh. OH! Pizza is due here soon!

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Coffee-cocoa snack cake! The batter tasted like a coffee crisp bar, so I'm still very surprised any of it actually made it into the oven because that is my personal heaven. Baked, the coffee flavour is pretty much nonexistant. Booo! The coffee I used was very weak though. Now I know for next time. Great new recipe for me anyway.

----------


## Skippy

Ras Malai.....yummmmmm......

it's an indian dessert. soooo good

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Watermelon flavoured gum

----------


## Soppycow

Haha you dont want to know :-P

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> Haha you dont want to know :-P



With a reply like that, I do want to know. You've got my attention lol.

--

Homemade banana-nut bread  ::D:

----------


## Soppycow

Haha not sure if Im allowed to post dirty stuff on here :-P

----------


## Skippy

> Haha not sure if Im allowed to post dirty stuff on here :-P



We'd really prefer not, except for the 18+ area(s)

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Red wine  ::D:  yessss

----------


## Sagan

Mouthwash

----------


## L

Tea

----------


## Skippy

Hot dog....hehe

----------


## GunnyHighway

Cherries. 


So. Many. Cherries. Mmmmmm.

----------


## GunnyHighway

OH LAWDY YISSSSSSS! Finally found some of the custardy goodness I've missed for so long.

----------


## L

Poocorn

----------


## Kirsebaer

cereal and milk

----------


## Kirsebaer

> OH LAWDY YISSSSSSS! Finally found some of the custardy goodness I've missed for so long.



yum!! are those "pastÃ©is de nata"?

----------


## L

I just had a cup of tea!

----------


## GunnyHighway

> yum!! are those "pastÃ©is de nata"?



You would be correct. I've always gone by "queijadas de nata" (not that I can speak Portuguese or anything) since my family's from the Azores, but they're the exact same either way.

I need to learn to make these myself. On the other hand, my waist needs me to not learn how to make these. Life's hard.

----------


## Sagan

Spaghetti with Sausage and mushroom sauce. Easy fast, and cheap!

----------


## Monowheat

image.jpg

Pretty much sums up my life.  ::D:

----------


## GunnyHighway

> Pretty much sums up my life.



That was me today...three cups of coffee in me by 2PM. 


I'm about to stick salad in my mouth...yaaay... ::\:

----------


## Member11

Vitamins, I have to take a lot  :doh:

----------


## annafrench89

Vaporpen

----------


## L

Fudge....I think some is stuck in one of my nasal cavities

Edit: Cleared it

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Wine  ::D: 

Celebratory wine. Today I received my best mark yet. While I know these marks aren't going to stay as good as they are with our course load, it's still worthy of a glass.

----------


## Hexagon

Energy drink of some sort.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Chocolate milk.


To be completely honest...my roommate's chocolate milk. I saw it and it's been years since I had any. He wasn't around to ask so I had some. There's nearly 4L of it so I'm sure a few sips won't hurt.  :O_O:  (I'm a terrible person)

----------


## GunnyHighway

Dead thread is dead. I'm currently munching on prosciutto wrapped pickles, with herb and garlic Boursin cheese inside. Sooo good.

----------


## Sagan

Beer. I know I know

----------


## Suuly Ruuz

Cigarette

----------


## merc

Banana bread.

----------


## GunnyHighway

Miller Genuine Draft.

----------


## Otherside

Pain au chocolat

----------


## Monotony



----------


## toaster little

Dr. Pepper.

----------


## crystaluna

Gluten free cookie. So good.

----------


## Kirsebaer

salami sandwich

----------


## Earthquake

A straw

----------


## L

> A straw




Lol me too

----------


## Kirsebaer

my morning coffee

----------


## Earthquake

A toothbrush

----------


## Kirsebaer

cheese-bacon quiche.. which probably went straight to my thighs

----------


## Liv64

Water

----------


## Rawr

Orange Juice

----------


## Chantellabella

coffee - lots of it

----------


## Kirsebaer

a piece of cake

----------


## BillDauterive

A chocolate flavored protein bar.

----------


## Kirsebaer

Wine

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My fingernails. Old habits die hard.

----------


## Otherside

Coffee. Gotta love the aftertaste of it too.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Still my fingernails. But before that, green tea.

----------


## Ont Mon

Dick

----------


## Kirsebaer

^  ::  didn't expect to see that here

----------


## Chloe

Someone had to say it eventually I was surprised it didn't happen sooner haha

----------


## Kirsebaer

couscous

----------


## FireIsTheCleanser

> Someone had to say it eventually I was surprised it didn't happen sooner haha



That's what I was thinking lol



A spoon with beans and bean juice :#

----------


## Otherside

A straw, stuck in a KFC cup which has orange tango in it.

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Otherside

Cherry vanilla flavoured coke. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

More H2o and Crackers

----------


## 1

Oatmeal

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Food, I think a cheeseburger. Before that, sugarfree gum. Before that a cigar lmao cos I'm all about being healthy  ::):  Well the gum was sugar free  ::):

----------


## 1

More H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Cigarette

----------


## Otherside

Covfefe.

Currently drinking a nice, refreshing mug of Covfefe.

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate Digestive.

----------


## Lunaire

> Covfefe.
> 
> Currently drinking a nice, refreshing mug of Covfefe.



What flavor is this Covfefe? Does it always come in liquid form?

----------


## Lunaire

> Chocolate Digestive.



Hobnobs again?  :XD:

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## 1

Crackers

----------


## Otherside

> What flavor is this Covfefe? Does it always come in liquid form?



Deliciously coffee flavoured, heh.  :Hyper: 

(I just had to use the word Covfefe _somewhere_,)

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> Covfefe.
> 
> Currently drinking a nice, refreshing mug of Covfefe.



Meh.

I wouldn't drink that if I was you. Don't drink that koolaid lol.

----------


## Otherside

> Meh.
> 
> I wouldn't drink that if I was you. Don't drink that koolaid lol.



Lol. 

Don't actually have koolaid in this country. Heard that phrase a lot and always wondered what that stuff actually tastes like. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## 1

Sandwich

----------


## 1

Oatmeal!

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## 1

Sandwich

----------


## 1

Mini clip thing

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sunflower seeds.

----------


## 1

Hot Dawg

----------


## Cuchculan

Toast

----------


## 1

Air

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water.

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Wataaaa

----------


## Wishie

toast

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## 1

Oxygen

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Oatmeal

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

H2o as well.

----------


## 1

Oatmeal w/ peanut butta

----------


## Otherside

Apple and Blackcurrant Porridge.

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

Cereal Bar

----------


## Otherside

Cinnamon bun 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Wataaa

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

Hash Brown

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Cheese Flavoured Snack-A-Jack

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

Salad

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## 1

H2o & Boiled Egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Sticks with Nutella dip

----------


## Ironman

Cough drop

I had to go to the doctor yesterday for what was a sore throat and dry cough  - both drove me crazy.  It turned out to be allergy related!  Stick some steroids up my nose to thicken the runny mucus and less post nasal drip, less throat pain, a weakening cough.....in that order in just the last 24 hours!

----------


## Cuchculan

Digestives. Chocolate ones.

----------


## 1

Crisps

----------


## Cuchculan

Breakfast

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

H2o

----------


## 1

Peanut Butta Oatmeal

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Tacos

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Otherside

Trifle.

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread and more coffee.

----------


## 1

Milk & Cupcake

----------


## MobileChucko

My foot!...  But really, I am just finishing-up a burger and fries... :popcorn:

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk and water

----------


## 1

Watur

----------


## Cuchculan

And even more water

----------


## L

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## Sagan

Ativan

----------


## L

Homemade smoothie

----------


## Cuchculan

Water drinking time of year.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

H2O

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Grilled chicken, rice, steamed veggies.

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

Waturrr

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Slice of cake

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A microwavable sausage biscuit thingy. It's all I've had all day, and it was honestly pretty bad lol.

----------


## Otherside

Croissant. 

Still eating it now actually.

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## L

Currently having tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Mars Bar

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

chamomile tea

----------


## 1

Bred

----------


## Sagan

Beer and the thought of ki... the thought of what happens after death.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sprite Zero

----------


## 1

Waturr

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Diet coke

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Otherside

Fruit gums. Think it was strawberry flavoured. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Chips

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water. I need to try to eat something, for the first time today. I'm feeling kind of tired. Nothing even sounds good.

----------


## 1

String Cheese

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water.

----------


## 1

Pop

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## InvisibleGuy

More water. I really need to try to eat something.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

7Up

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## sweetful

Tropical punch. Refreshing. Refreshing indeed.

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## 1

H2o & Sweet Bred

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Fries

----------


## Cuchculan

Snoke

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade, some kind of ice refresher flavor, idk

----------


## 1

Ice Cream

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o & a bagel

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Watur

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

More h2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Tacos with spicy sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Water again

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## 1

H2o and a sammich

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Crisps

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water.

----------


## 1

Sprite

----------


## Cuchculan

Mars Bar

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## 1

Pop and a bagel

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Pizza. And water.

----------


## 1

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Water and Smoke

----------


## 1

Air

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Sprite.

----------


## 1

Watur & Sandwich

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoking now

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## InvisibleGuy

A Whataburger.

It took me two hours to eat half of it, ffs. And I didn't even keep it all down.

I'm so, so tired of having nausea and stomach problems. I might go to the doctor Monday. Fuq my life. Fuq my life. Fuq my life. I hate, hate doctors.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Not much. Some water, that's about it.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Coffee. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## Otherside

Freshly made chips are gorgeous. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Milk

----------


## 1

More H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## Wishie

Slushy!

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Digestive

----------


## 1

Cookie

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H20

----------


## Skippy

oh dear.... *AHEM*

----------


## 1

Cookies

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Soup.

----------


## 1

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

H2o & Sammich

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Waterrr

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

More H2o and a sammich

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade

----------


## 1

Taco

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Water too

----------


## 1

We gunna drown with all the water we drink

----------


## Cuchculan

Bread

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> We gunna drown with all the water we drink



Gatorade.

I drinks me some Gatorade.

 ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke and water or smoke on the water. Great song.

----------


## 1

7Up

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Sandwich

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Iced tea.

----------


## 1

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade. I loves me some Gatorade.

----------


## 1

A Pen cap

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Loads of water after gardening

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Antacids. For my stomach. Ffs.

----------


## Cuchculan

More water

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Water.

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade.

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Gatorade

----------


## 1

Hot Dawg

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Water too

----------


## Cuchculan

Having a smoke right now

----------


## 1

Cookies

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Pringles

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## 1

Quarter

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## 1

Crisps

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Muffin

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Same. Water

----------


## 1

Beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Just had me some water after been out and about.

----------


## 1

The usual

----------


## Cuchculan

Having a smoke right now

----------


## 1

H2o and beans

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Slice of Pixa

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Water again

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke again

----------


## 1

Toast

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## 1

H2o & Stuff

----------


## Cuchculan

Just downed some water

----------


## 1

Water again

----------


## Cuchculan

Just had a smoke

----------


## 1

Cinnamon Roll

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Quesadilla

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoking now. Shame on me.

----------


## 1

Soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Cinnamon Roll

----------


## Cuchculan

More water

----------


## 1

Watur

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## 1

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Downed water after shaving head.

----------


## 1

H2o & Bagel

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Strawberry Milk

----------


## Cuchculan

H2O

----------


## 1

H2o & Candy

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Diet Coke & Crisps

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## 1

Candi

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o & Bagel

----------


## Cuchculan

Choc Ice

----------


## 1

Bagel

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

Coke Zero

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o & Hash Brown

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Cottage Pie

----------


## 1

Cereal Again

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Cereal

----------


## Cuchculan

Same here

----------


## 1

Crisps

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## 1

Air?

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## 1

H2o

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Chocolate chip cookie

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Coffee.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Otherside

Pringles.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## sunrise

coffee

----------


## Otherside

Onion Bhaji

----------


## Cuchculan

water

----------


## sunrise

Red mango

----------


## Cage

Pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Cuchculan

Pancake

----------


## Otherside

I envy you right now.

My pancake consumption this week has been zero.  ::(: 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Toast

----------


## Otherside

Ginger beer 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## Otherside

Potato 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Some sort of toffee flavoured sponge. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Chips. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

More water

----------


## Otherside

Ginger beer. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## Otherside

Water. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Toast

----------


## Otherside

Smashed avocado in toast.

Okay, I'm being a millennial hipster right now. I get that. My money.  ::s: hrug

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## Otherside

Instant coffee. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Pringles 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Cherry Cake

----------


## Otherside

Raspberrys. 

Sent from my G3121 using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## tiffvienna

Chocolate cookie


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Cuchculan

H20

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

smoke

----------


## AtropaBelladonna

Juul smoke fruit medley flavor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Am smoking right now

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## ChasingBalloons

Iced Hazelnut Latte.

----------


## Cuchculan

Chocolate

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Freckles

Peach-flavored sparkling water

----------


## Cuchculan

Toast

----------


## Otherside

Nachos. Given that they were from a Wetherspoons, they were actually fairly decent.

----------


## Cuchculan

Digestive

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## sunrise

water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Food. For god's sake. Food. Stay down, please. Mac N Cheese. Yum. Lessee if this stays down. Please. Dear God.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes. Food. Staying down. OMFG.

Now hydrate lol. Hydrate.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

My fingernails. Old habits die hard.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## sunrise

tortilla chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Milky Way

----------


## InvisibleGuy

> My fingernails. Old habits die hard.



Stop, Illusion.

My youngest daughter used to bite her nails.

I took her to a nail salon and when she found out how much it costs to get your nails done she stopped.

Now, I have to get her to stop going to get her nails done.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Doseone

Uhhh... lol.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## TwerkinForTalos

Ice

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Gin and Tonic

----------


## Cuchculan

> Gin and Tonic



Hiccccccup

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## MobileChucko

It was a really good BLT, made with Dave's Killer Bread!  Yum-Yum!... :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

Digestive

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Doseone

Yuengling. :cheers:

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## sunrise

Green tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Doseone

Potato wedges.

----------


## Cuchculan

More water

----------


## sunrise

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Hobnob

----------


## Doseone

I've never tried Takis before until these. I saw them randomly and decided to try them. They're great!

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## sunrise

hot chocolate

----------


## fetisha

sparkling water

----------


## Cuchculan

Newspaper

----------


## sunrise

> Newspaper



Must've been really hungry

----------


## Cuchculan

LOL So much so I went and bought another one today. Along with some meat and tissues. As you can tell I got the threads mixed up. LOL. Last thing you bought I was thinking. Silly Irishman. LOL

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Reno

wake and bake

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## CeCe

soup

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## CeCe

soda

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Flavor

juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Buscuit

----------


## Lunaire

Toothbrush

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke and water. Good song almost.

----------


## Shredder

> Smoke and water. Good song almost.



 ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Soup

----------


## CeCe

pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Flavor

Hot dogs

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## CeCe

toast

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Flavor

eggs

----------


## Cage

chocolate

----------


## Lucid

Coffee!I can barely function without it lol

----------


## Flavor

Candy

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoking again

----------


## Otherside

Coffee

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Goat

Sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

I smoke too much

----------


## fetisha

Anti Allergy medicine

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Total Eclipse

Noodles

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## CeCe

tacos

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## CeCe

Candy bar

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Soju bottle

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Lunaire

Grapefruit juice.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Lunaire

Energy drink

----------


## Otherside

French toast

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## Otherside

Yoghart

----------


## Cuchculan

Soup

----------


## Lunaire

Fried rice

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A couple cans of Bud Light.

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Linguini with roasted tomato, pepper, and garlic pasta sauce.

----------


## Otherside

> Linguini with roasted tomato, pepper, and garlic pasta sauce.



That sounds delicious 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Tea

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Lucid

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Hard seltzer, cherry flavour

----------


## Lucid

Coffee.....again lol

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Otherside

Instant mocha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Some sort of tea.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## CeCe

root bear

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Turkish coffee

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## CeltAngel

Berry tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Morning coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Ironman

Coffee and Malt-O-Meal brand Cinnamon Toast Crunch wannabe lol.  Dry cereal with cinnamon sugar...couple handfuls without milk.

----------


## Otherside

> Coffee and Malt-O-Meal brand Cinnamon Toast Crunch wannabe lol.  Dry cereal with cinnamon sugar...couple handfuls without milk.



These things? 



Have them here as well under a different name, have also just eaten them without milk.

----------


## Ironman

> These things? 
> 
> 
> 
> Have them here as well under a different name, have also just eaten them without milk.



Yes!  ::   They are on sale for $1 a bag (EU1.30?).  It's sugary and awesome!

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Chocolate Milk

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Flavor

donut

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Flavor

oats

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## CeCe

Apples

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## CeCe

smoothie

----------


## Flavor

Orange juice

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## CeCe

apple sauce

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## CeCe

tacos

----------


## Otherside

Noodles

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Lunaire

Instant coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Always seem to be smoking when I enter this thread.

----------


## Otherside

Not instant coffee

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoking again

----------


## Lunaire

Watery instant coffee with coconut creamer

----------


## Otherside

Chickpea kofta. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Lunaire

Mouth wash

----------


## CeCe

pizza

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Lunaire

Electrolyte drink

----------


## Otherside

Chai Latte

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Wishie

fizzy

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Dark 'n' Stormy

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## orb

Apple

the fruit, not my phone

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Lunaire

Energy drink

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## orb

Chewing gum

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Lunaire

Pineapple juice

----------


## Cuchculan

More water

----------


## Otherside

Coca Cola

----------


## Cuchculan

Just had a smoke

----------


## Lunaire

Protein shake

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch Roll

----------


## Lunaire

Pineapple juice

----------


## Otherside

Man'ouche

Lebanonese Flatbread, covered in thyme.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Coleslaw, fish n chips

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## Lunaire

@Otherside
 that looks delicious! The image you shared looks like it has sesame seeds too? Yum. Did you make it yourself or was it from a store/restaurant?

-

Soft pretzel

----------


## Otherside

@Lunaire  Friend of mine is Lebanese. Was visiting this weekend, had all the food. Good food from Lebanon. Have made them before though. Is something called Za'atar on top. Has some sort of seed in it, not sure what sort. Is easy enough to make. Flatbread, mix the za'atar with olive oil, spread on top. Image is just from google.

Cinnamon Roll

----------


## Lunaire

> @Lunaire  Friend of mine is Lebanese. Was visiting this weekend, had all the food. Good food from Lebanon. Have made them before though. Is something called Za'atar on top. Has some sort of seed in it, not sure what sort. Is easy enough to make. Flatbread, mix the za'atar with olive oil, spread on top. Image is just from google.
> 
> Cinnamon Roll



Figured it was a stock image but I’m sure yours looked just as delicious. Pretty neat you’re able to get food from Lebanon. 

Electrolyte drink.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water again

----------


## Otherside

Onion Bhaji

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Otherside

Mocha

----------


## Cuchculan

Stop making these posts just after I smoke. LOL

----------


## Otherside

Pasta. 

Let me guess...smoke?

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit LOL

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Moscow Mule

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch role

----------


## Lunaire

Energy drink

----------


## Otherside

Tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Oh go away. You knew I was bloody smoking again. LOL

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

All dressed chips and water. Vending machine lunch as usual.

----------


## Lunaire

Soylent

----------


## Otherside

Banana Pancakes

----------


## Cuchculan

Buscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Elderberry cider

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Lunaire

Pineapple juice

----------


## Otherside

Spaghetti

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Noodles, wine, and a sleeping pill till I puked it all back up.

But after that, toothpaste and water.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Otherside

Gingerbread Latte. From a coffee pod. Surprisingly tastes okay.

----------


## Lunaire

Impossible burger

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

An egg

----------


## Cuchculan

Yum

Buscuit

----------


## CeltAngel

Chilled water. I hate summer.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water too. Though is Winter here. And I hate it.

----------


## CeltAngel

> Water too. Though is Winter here. And I hate it.



Swap? I friggin' love winter.

White chocolate, to answer the thread.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Lucid

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Just as I light a smoke I open this thread

----------


## Ironman

the edge of a mug to drink coffee....
before that, I made a homemade "Egg McMuffin".  Toasted the bread - cheese on one slice and hame on the other.  I cooked two eggs in my miniature pan since it makes the circle egg.  Throw in some fekete paprika (sorry, I am still earning Hungarian - almost two years now)..black pepper, and that was it.  Nice cheap breakfast for an inflation-ridden country.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Ironman

coffee again lol

----------


## Otherside

Kefir

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## CeCe

pop corn

----------


## Cuchculan

Caught me smoking again

----------


## CeCe

Tea

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Sangiovese

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

More sangiovese. And some salad.

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Pasta and sangiovese

----------


## rabidfoxes

Black coffee

----------


## Otherside

> Black coffee



Oh, snap.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Pasta and... water. (At work, can't have my beloved sangiovese).

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Sangiovese

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Singaporean coconut curry beef with rice and sangiovese.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Green tea and grapes

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Ironman

coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Cuchculan

Snoke

----------


## Otherside

Grapes

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Otherside

Bread with evo

----------


## CeCe

chips

----------


## Otherside

Turkey meatballs

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Cuchculan

Buscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Cherry bubly

----------


## Otherside

Lemon sorbet

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Flavor

cherries

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Vietnamese noodle soup (pho)

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Otherside

Mango sorbet

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Grapefruit Bubly

----------


## Cuchculan

Soup

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Ironman

mouthguard to prevent more teeth damage from overnight grinding.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Singapore coconut beef curry

----------


## Otherside

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Am smoking as I write this

----------


## rabidfoxes

Dryvita with pumpkin seed butter. Having it right now.

----------


## Otherside

Milk tea

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Biscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primivito and grapefruit Bubly

----------


## Otherside

Ice lolly

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Vegan cup noodles

----------


## Skippy

A sandwich.

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Relle

Cereal

----------


## Otherside

Chai Latte

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Blueberries from a local farm.

----------


## Otherside

Chocolate ?clair

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yellowtail

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Ironman

potato chip

----------


## Cuchculan

Smoke

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Yellowtail

----------


## Otherside

Lamb Keema matar

----------


## Cuchculan

Soup

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Decaffeinated coffee.

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

A sleeping pill

----------


## Cuchculan

Buiscuit

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Nectarine smoothie

----------


## Kesky

> Nectarine smoothie



Ok, that sounds good.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

Brioch roll

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Chicken noodles soup from a can

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Beer

----------


## Doseone

Grilled cheese sandwich.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Soup from a box

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Otherside

> Coffee



Snap

----------


## Doseone

Monster energy drink.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

White wine

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Doseone

Kombucha

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Total Eclipse

Rice

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Air fried brussels sprouts

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Red wine

----------


## CloudMaker

Instant tea

----------


## Doseone

Mike and Ike. I was craving candy for some reason. I rarely eat candy.

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Bubly

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Melatonin gummies

----------


## Doseone

Energy drink.

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Korean rice bowl (bibambap)

----------


## Otherside

Shortbread

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

White wine and sushi

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Otherside

Coffee

----------


## Cuchculan

Water

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Primitivo

----------


## CeCe

bread

----------


## Heelsbythebridge

Strawberry smoothie

----------


## Cuchculan

Coffee

----------

